# Game 8: Sonics @ Heat (11/14/07 7:30 PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

* Wednesday, November 14th, 2007 | 7:30 PM | Sun Sports *









*@*









*Team Records* 

Miami Heat (1-6)
 Seattle SuperSonics (0-8) 


*Starting Lineups*

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ricky_davis/index.html?nav=page][/url]




*Heat Bench*
DWYANE WADE
Smush Parker
 Alonzo Mourning 
Dorell Wright
Mark Blount
Alexander Johnson
Joel Anthony 
Earl Barron
Chris Quinn 
Daequan Cook​


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we better not lose to a 0-8 team at home


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think if Kapono and Posey were still in Miami, we would be at least 3-4. i know we need Wade, but i dont like this idea of being %100 dependent on him.

so far i havent panicked because half our team is new this year. our main rotation players-- Davis, Blount and Smush havent even been in Miami for a month. ill reserve judgment for now. ill wait until these guys adapt and Wade comes back, then we'll have a better idea where this team is headed.

as for this game, we have to win this


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We better not lose to an 0-8 team at home. Although, I dont know how good or bad we are right now. The game against the Bobcats was the 1st time where we were horrible throughout the entire game. It reminded me of all the games we got blownout in last season.

EDIT- Just saw S_D's post. Looks like Wade may be back tomorrow :clap2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade should be there, as stated in S-D's thread. What about this rotation?

PG - Williams (35)/Wade (10)/Quinn (3)
SG - Davis (20)/Wade (15)/Cook (13)
SF - Wright (20)/Davis (18)
PF - Haslem (38)/Blount (10)
C - Shaq (35)/Zo (13)

Thats the way it should look tomorrow. Bring Wade off the bench, get the home crowd juiced and then blow these kids out of the water.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sounds like the plan, as that's what we did last time he came back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm sure they'll keep it secretive until shoot around like they've done for the past couple of times Wade and Shaq have come back from injuries. Can't wait to see the crowd's reaction.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah. Im gettin goosebumps just thinkin about it. Cant wait to see #3 back out there - it sucks waiting for your favourite player and (debatable) MVP in the league (IMO!) to get back from injury...just wanna see him out there doing what he does best; dunkin, slashin and dishin dimes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We went 1-6 without Wade. If we can go something like 50-25 with him, I think he might be able to get MVP over KG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So should I add Wade to the Heat Bench or wait for "Official" comfirmation :biggrin:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> So should I add Wade to the Heat Bench or wait for "Official" comfirmation :biggrin:


Add him, and if for some reason this doesn't happen, I'll delete all evidence.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Add him - man im real psyched for this game now. I just feel we are gonna come out with a lot of energy. Shaq should feast on the Sonics weak frontcourt. It sucks that i wont be able to watch the return of Wade, i live in Australia and i dont believe its televised - but if Wade plays a blinder and we win, ill definately order it on PonTel.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Add him - man im real psyched for this game now. I just feel we are gonna come out with a lot of energy. Shaq should feast on the Sonics weak frontcourt. It sucks that i wont be able to watch the return of Wade, i live in Australia and i dont believe its televised - but if Wade plays a blinder and we win, ill definately order it on PonTel.


Check Your PM box, early Christmas present.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Check Your PM box, early Christmas present.


I just sent him a PM to PM you :lol:

With Wade back, we better win this. It would be a very bad thing to have his return marred by a loss to the worst team in the NBA. That would not bode well.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Check Your PM box, early Christmas present.


beat me to it:cheers:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha - Merry Xmas Young and Old 

Thanks guys


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone using the "site" able to get the Heat-Sonics game to work? It's not working for me...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Anyone using the "site" able to get the Heat-Sonics game to work? It's not working for me...


I don't think the game starts for another 30 minutes


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't think the game starts for another 30 minutes


Oooooooooooooooh I thought it was 7:00 tip! Sorry I'm anxious


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why am I out of the loop on this secret? I don't have a problem watching Heat games though


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

sMaK said:


> Why am I out of the loop on this secret? I don't have a problem watching Heat games though


For those outside of Miami and without League Pass, I have a site that you can watch for free. I can't post it b/c it's against our rules, so that's why it's being kept on the downlow, but I've PM'd the link to a few guys to let them watch the games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whats up with Sun Sports not having Heat pre-game shows? Those *******s give the Magic a pre-game show but they dont give on for the Heat.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Whats up with Sun Sports not having Heat pre-game shows? Those *******s give the Magic a pre-game show but they dont give on for the Heat.


Isn't their main studios in Orlando?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Isn't their main studios in Orlando?


I think so but I don't know why that means that they couldn't do a pregame show for the Heat. It's not like they'd need to send extra cameras or anything. It's all setup already.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah, I don't get it either. Sun Sports is wack


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They do it in the playoffs, but I don't think we've ever had one in the regular season.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can we give it to Shaq, please?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Horrid start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami off to another slow start.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, what a sucky start


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Shaq is going to sit out already

guess we wont see any of Wade/Shaq together.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Damnett. Shaq picks up two fouls early because we won't give him the ball resulting in easy fast break opportnunites for the Sonics?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice pass by Zo.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Seriously, why is it so hard just to pass the ball to Shaq? I can't believe it. We get the ball to Zo when he's in. But not Shaq?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a horrible start

down 10 already...Shaq is going to sit for a while.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

lol off to a great start


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Penny is so bad. It's incredible how bad of a player is actually starting. Cook should be starting at the 2 and Davis should be starting at the 3.

Penny is catching the ball at the 3 point line and the Sonics are playing like 6 feet off him and he doesn't even think once to shoot. His defense...wow. So slow. Normally you would think that a rookie would be bad at defense but Cook is so quick and athletic he has actually been one of our best defenders in the time he plays. No reason he isn't getting minutes.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

At least Zo is playing well.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and Ricky needs to sit if he is going to only shoot long jumpers. We have no use for his bs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D Ricky...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Penny is so bad. It's incredible how bad of a player is actually starting. Cook should be starting at the 2 and Davis should be starting at the 3.
> 
> Penny is catching the ball at the 3 point line and the Sonics are playing like 6 feet off him and he doesn't even think once to shoot. His defense...wow. So slow. Normally you would think that a rookie would be bad at defense but Cook is so quick and athletic he has actually been one of our best defenders in the time he plays. No reason he isn't getting minutes.


Agreed. His purpose out there is to get the ball to Shaq, but if we won't give the ball to Shaq, then Penny becomes useless.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Penny seems to be afraid to take a shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Atleast Zo showed up tonight.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Zo and the foul!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

take Ricky out please...I cant stand the way he has been playing the last 3 games. The guy doesnt drive anymore. I dont know what happened to his head


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeah Penny has to be the worst starting player in the NBA


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Couldn't have come at a better time.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Here we go


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JWill for 3. Nice passy by Ricky.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

There you go Ricky take it to the holeeeee


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Earl Watson is another guy who quietly always seems to play well against us.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice drive from Ricky! Our offense seems to have picked up ever since Wade got out there. It has to be difficult for them to practice with Wade, and not have him out there during games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Earl Watson is another guy who quietly always seems to play well against us.


I'd like to pick him up as a backup to JWill, instead of Smush, but he makes so much we could only offer Blount/Smush.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm not expecting too much from Wade. It's probably going to take him a while to get into the swing of things, but he should definitely open things up for the other guys.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about we grab some rebounds?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky's been driving well. That's good to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Alexander Johnson in the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> How about we grab some rebounds?



that would be very nice

our defense all together has been crap....


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You know with Shaq and Wade on the floor Ricky Davis should be having a field day every night


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade draws the foul!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st Wade explosion of the season. Nice to see


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

And he's making his FTs again!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

:lol: Jeff Green tried to guard Wade. Poor kid.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Nice drive from Ricky! Nice screen by AJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Davis. Nice screen by Johnson too!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Wade and Ricky look AMAZING together. "The cream always rises to the top." The fact that they are both great is just going to show no matter what.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

and Davis is now driving...great to see


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That was outstanding defense from Smush Parker. What's gotten into the kid? Oh yeah! *points at avatar*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

30-25 Sonics

Too many points given up. We got to pick up our D. I guess we're gonna see a LOT of zone D against us until we find a way to hit some shots against it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Have you guys noticed that Wade's chest is a whole lot bigger? He has put on alot of mass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Johnson got away with a foul right there


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade makes another FT! The General board is gonna love this :lol:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Have you guys noticed that Wade's chest is a whole lot bigger? He has put on alot of mass.


That man's buff. He's nhad a lot of time to lift weights!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Johnson got away with a foul right there


Yeah he did. I love how Fiorentino said, "little bit of contact." lol Durant got hacked, def not a little bit.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

With Blount out there it's impossible to grab a rebound...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Get Penny out of there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Embarrasing. How can you let Wally drive by you...

And 1 by Blount


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade!!! With the jumper! Feels so good.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Good hustle by Smush on that last play.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

adam said:


> Yeah he did. I love how Fiorentino said, "little bit of contact." lol Durant got hacked, def not a little bit.


That guy is the biggest homer lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't see why we're trying to send bullet passes at Blount.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

sMaK said:


> Get Penny out of there





wade2shaq said:


> Embarrasing. How can you let Wally drive by you...
> 
> And 1 by Blount


I'm already tired of Penny's act. He should never play unless Shaq is in the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade!!! Again!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the lay up!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade looks good out there


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

****! That last possession was terrible luck.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Is it just me or does it seem that all the broken plays always go against us?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> I'm already tired of Penny's act. He should never play unless Shaq is in the game.


Agreed. 10 MPG while Shaq is out there is all he should get once Wade is starting (probably next game).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

wade2shaq said:


> Is it just me or does it seem that all the broken plays always go against us?


That was the case last year too IIRC. We get a lot of deflections, so they get more opportunities to grab the passes back that we deflect.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

So we basically signed Penny because he has one hell of an entry pass? WTH


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's back!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq and Wade on the court together for the 1st time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Penny has got to go. Now.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny missed a wide open 3. That definitely screws up our offense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the energy we had just died once Shaq came in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZOMG can we get a rebound?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny was nice while we were without Wade, but I don't see this working out. Ricky should be back in after the TO. I can see why we needed him with Dorell playing poorly, but with Wade back Dorell should get Penny's minutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

wade2shaq said:


> Wow, the energy we had just died once Shaq came in.


He looks sloppy too. He tried to catch a pass with one hand and lost it? Who does that? He's embarrassing himself out there.

Zo >> Shaq

Shaq may start but it seems like he is the backup these days.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Penny with another brick


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

This is pathetic


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny *bangs head*

Shaq wasn't even mocing that last play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Riley, please get Cook in the game. Dont wait until we're down 20 again. He cant be any worse than Penny or Smush.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> He looks sloppy too. He tried to catch a pass with one hand and lost it? Who does that? He's embarrassing himself out there.
> 
> Zo >> Shaq
> 
> Shaq may start but it seems like he is the backup these days.


No, he's not. Only when we give the ball to Zo and not to Shaq.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTH why are we running?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Why does Ricky settle for so many jumpers!? I don't get it


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> No, he's not. Only when we give the ball to Zo and not to Shaq.


We give the ball to Zo because he can actually fight for position. Shaq doesn't even try to spin across his defender or pin him back. Not to mention the fact that he can only use one of the blocks whereas Zo can use both.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smush isn't being a problem out there. But Penny sure is. It's a lack of playing smart. We don't feed the post, and we don't take good shots, preventing the fast break.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> We give the ball to Zo because he can actually fight for position. Shaq doesn't even try to spin across his defender or pin him back. Not to mention the fact that he can only use one of the blocks whereas Zo can use both.


Shaq has been fighting and he hasn't been rewarded. Which is absurd.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

and we have wade........


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shaq has been fighting and he hasn't been rewarded. Which is absurd.


In one game against the Bobcats? In one game with Diaw guarding him? He's averaging 15ppg and is fouling himself out of games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's played like this entire game. And has nothing to show for it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> In one game against the Bobcats? In one game with Diaw guarding him? He's averaging 15ppg and is fouling himself out of games.


He's fouls out because of us not feeding him. It results in fastbreaks, where Shaq commits stupid fouls trying to get into position.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> He's fouls out because of us not feeding him. It results in fastbreaks, where Shaq commits stupid fouls trying to get into position.


His offensive fouls have nothing to do with us not feeding him. And he didn't have his first dunk until the 4th game of the season. I think he maybe has 3 dunks so far so you can't tell me he is working down low.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> His offensive fouls have nothing to do with us not feeding him. And he didn't have his first dunk until the 4th game of the season. I think he maybe has 3 dunks so far so you can't tell me he is working down low.


If you've watched the last few games, you should realize he was playing great but hasn't been getting anywhere near enough touches. And I don't remember that many offensive fouls. They've mainly been defensive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

61-41 Sonics at the half

We cant score and we cant stop them. This team needs to go through one of those old school, 3 hr Riley practices with all 3 hours focusing on how to play against a zone D. This is embarrassing.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We're officially the worst team in the NBA.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> If you've watched the last few games, you should realize he was playing great but hasn't been getting anywhere near enough touches. And I don't remember that many offensive fouls. They've mainly been defensive.


Regardless, fouling Earl Watson 3 feet behind the 3 pt line has nothing to do with fastbreak defense. Trying to catch a normal entry pass with 1 hand and dropping it out of bounds? Who does that? Dude, there's no conspiracy against Shaq. It's not like the Heat players are saying, "lets lose or do the worst thing." Shaq is just lousy right now. Making him our #1 option and feeding him every time is less effective than the Nuggets doing that with Camby. The stats don't lie and it's not the other players' fault that he is shooting only about 50% (a career low).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Regardless, fouling Earl Watson 3 feet behind the 3 pt line has nothing to do with fastbreak defense. Trying to catch a normal entry pass with 1 hand and dropping it out of bounds? Who does that? Dude, there's no conspiracy against Shaq. It's not like the Heat players are saying, "lets lose or do the worst thing." Shaq is just lousy right now. Making him our #1 option and feeding him every time is less effective than the Nuggets doing that with Camby. The stats don't lie and it's not the other players' fault that he is shooting only about 50% (a career low).


I disagree. But we'll have to agree to disagree. BTW, that foul on Watson came after a quick shot by the Heat with Shaq getting no touch on the possession IIRC.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Penny still in the game is pissing me off... Shaq WTF?!? I'm preparing for Wade to do something...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I disagree. But we'll have to agree to disagree. BTW, that foul on Watson came after a quick shot by the Heat with Shaq getting no touch on the possession IIRC.


It also can in a half-court set on the pick and roll. No excuse.

Lets see if he scores a point this game. Even if he does, he's on pace for his 3rd single digit scoring game this season.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

1. Shaq needs the ball to be effective. He's completely useless without the ball.
2. Ricky Davis needs to take it to the hole more often. He's just throwing up shots while coming off screens.
3. Penny can't play the majority of minutes at SF

We do those three things and we can win, if not we are doomed


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Penny's been wide open and refuses to shoot.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

He just looks so slow out there, it's ridiculous that he's getting so many minutes


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

PENNY IS STILL IN?!!? omg what the hell riley


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

But, Penny takes 3s when we're on fast breaks :azdaja:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Unless that wide open 3 miss with 20 secs on the shot clock leading to a Shaq offensive rebound is a new form of entry pass, Penny needs to sit.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

did penny just wake up?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Durant would take every shot if possible it seems.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

known as ball hog


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How the heck did Damien Wilkins make that?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Down 21 to the Sonics! =/


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

OK, Penny's one skill at this point is passing. Other than that, he's got nothing. So, we're starting a passing specialist because? If Shaq's not going to get the ball, then there's no point in starting Penny. DWade should start next game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Penny 0-3 from 3. I dunno if he's trying to pass the ball off the back of the rim or what.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Can't even finish on the break against Earl Watson (I think it was).


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So Wade isn't going to get to play with the starters? Amazing plan Riley. If he's healthy enough to play why only play him with the bench players?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Our team is unbelievably bad. I feel sick just watching us play. This is the worst coaching I have ever seen by Riley.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Our team is unbelievably bad. I feel sick just watching us play. This is the worst coaching I have ever seen by Riley.


Shaq played like 5 minutes in the first half then he sits him at the 7 minute mark of the 3rd quarter when he isn't in foul trouble? I have no clue what he's thinking.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Pharrell is there


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

And how do we get Tony fired? It's half-time, not half-court. His name is Zo, not Shaq. And countless other mistakes, does the guy speak English?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> And how do we get Tony fired? It's half-time, not half-court. His name is Zo, not Shaq. And countless other mistakes, does the guy speak English?


Agreed. I just let it roll because if I pointed out all his English mistakes I wouldn't get through to the basketball. He's the worst announcer we have ever had. IMO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vintage Wade right there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh well. At least Dwyane Wade is still amazing. That one should make SC's top 10.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's playing like a man on a mission.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade's playing like a man on a mission.


If Pat leaves him in I think we can steal this game. Anybody else think so?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade should touch the ball on every offensive possesion.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Where'd all the energy come from?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Definitely. He's been amazing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Wade. What vision.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade's driving in and getting everyone else FTs like crazy. Now we just need to make them.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

We are a completely different team with Wade in there


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jump ball! Our defense has been smothering!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

THIS is how basketball is played. With penetration! Is Wade the only one of our players with any basketball IQ?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

A 3 there? Meh. He should've taken his classic 18 foot fadeaway.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I guess that's the case. Or everyone else is too scared to drive.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I really thought that was going in lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

adam said:


> If Pat leaves him in I think we can steal this game. Anybody else think so?


Agreed but I think we need a 2nd guy to get going along with Wade. The full court press is giving them troubles so i'm sure we'll continue with it. Although, if Shaq gets back in, I dont know if we can continue this kind of tempo.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

if Shaq and Wade are in, we could win this.... but Riley seems to be braindead and refuses to put them in together or shooters in

He refuses to play our best shooter, and its hurting our offense


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yuck. Too many fouls.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook's in the game! About time! We're in a serious drought.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Damn that was a nightmare 3rd quarter. Seattle doesn't know how to beat a half-court trap for some reason. That's how Sacramento blew us out.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, if Cook is good enough to play crunch time minutes then isn't he good enough to play in the first half?! Wtf is wrong with Riley! He makes NO SENSE this year.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Well, we don't know how to beat any semblance of a zone. So it's back to you guys.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Riley is pissed


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

When you're playing a zone and two of your "Zone busters" are Smush and Penny, you're gonna have problems.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Yeah. Enough of Penny. Spot minutes for Blount, and if Wade starts the game we should be back to formidable.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade....to Shaq!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook for Threeeeeee!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And thats why Cook's got to play earlier.

"Showing confidence in Cook" Come on Eric Reid, the guys got no confidence in players with under 5 years experience.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Blount for Threeeeeee!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade with 3 straight assists! Cook finishes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Amazing how good a shooter helps when the other team uses a zone. Maybe Cook should start over Penny? Maybe...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

How crazy is it that Riley has more faith in Cook than Wright at this point? Riles has to give this kid more minutes.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why does Riley always refuse to play young guys? It's like he doesn't care how good the player is, he just cares about their age. Cook needs to play more, and play earlier.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

sMaK said:


> How crazy is it that Riley has more faith in Cook than Wright at this point? Riles has to give this kid more minutes.


But what has Wright done? You give Cook 5 minutes to prove himself and hes going to do something with it. Wright won't take advantage when he is on the floor.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

myst said:


> Why does Riley always refuse to play young guys? It's like he doesn't care how good the player is, he just cares about their age. Cook needs to play more, and play earlier.


He's good enough to play 4th quarter crunch time but not good enough to play in the first quarter 

If I graded Riley so far this year I would give him an F.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on JWill. Take a better shot than that!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook has better basketball IQ than Dorell though. So Riles doesn't really get frustrated with him.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn....if jwill had made that


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Agreed. That balls gotta get back to Wade.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade doesn't get a touch on that last possesion? Why?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Two bad possessions because..Wade hasn't touched the ball.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DWade with the sick bank shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade doesn't get a touch on that last possesion? Why?


Thats what i'm wondering.

And what a shot by Wade. GIVE HIM THE BALL EVERYTIME


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill for 3 from DWade!!!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade is super human


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Holy crap. DWade knocks it off of a Sonic. That man's amazing!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, win or lose, we all know Wade is still Wade.


Ricky And1! Nice pass by JWill.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Ricky Davis AND1 from JWill!!! JWill+DWade make a dynamic backcourt!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

adam said:


> He's good enough to play 4th quarter crunch time but not good enough to play in the first quarter
> 
> If I graded Riley so far this year I would give him an F.


That grade is pretty high IMO.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

**** we can't catch a damn break. :curse:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Wilkins is Wade's *****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow - didnt expect us to be down! Ive been in 2 meetings in a row so only now able to check the score!

Looks like DWade is playing well, Rickys shot is off again. You know Dorell's in the dog house when Alexander Johnson is ahead of you in the rotation. Its safe to say Dorell wont be with the Heat next year, which is unfortunate, coz i can see him coming on like Jermaine O'Neal or Tyson Chandler or Tracy McGrady did once they switched teams. 

If Wilkins and Durant have 16 and 17 a piece, i dont see why u wouldnt give Dorell a go. Him and Durant are practically the same in terms of athletic ability...Riles shouldve atleast given the kid a chance.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

WTH awful shot!


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Blount What Are You Doing


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

All of a sudden Wade stops touching the ball and we're dead. That sucks. We've scored seemingly everytime he's touched the ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Does Blount have Downs?


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Dagger After Dagger


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Crucial 4th quarter minutes for Blount. Riley never learns, I love it!

What's the definition of insanity? Doing something over again and again and expecting a different result?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You mean like continually feeding Smush Parker and Mark Blount minutes and expecting anything good 2 happen?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cook did more in this short 2nd half stint than Penny and Smush COMBINED!

Yet they'll continue to get early playing time while Cook will go back to the bench.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just can't believe that down 10 with 6 minutes to go he went to Blount again in the 4th quarter. How many games has he done that in so far? Is this the 3rd or the 4th? And in each game Blount sabotaged the team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep those couple times down the court we dont even get Wade teh ball...Good thing, wade looks good, bad thing, hes really the only person on our team that looks good (him and a couple of ppl)..another bad thing, we still lost despite having wade


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Cook makes another 3! That should help him earn more minutes. Blount did make a 3 while we were on the run. He alos threw away the game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wade2shaq said:


> Cook did more in this short 2nd half stint than Penny and Smush COMBINED!
> 
> Yet they'll continue to get early playing time while Cook will go back to the bench.


coaches are stubborn..espcially old coaches..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are a really really really bad shooting team...which is strange, coz we have guys who can shoot (Blount, Parker, Williams, Davis, Haslem, Wade, Cook)...of those only Wade and Cook are hitting it at a decent clip. Im embarressed right now - we are about to lose to the 0-8 Sonics...at home...with Wade

Not good


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Cook makes another 3! That should help him earn more minutes. Blount did make a 3 while we were on the run. He alos threw away the game.


It's weird, Yahoo and NBA boxscores both gave the 3 to Alexander Johnson when I checked the statline.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yep those couple times down the court we dont even get Wade teh ball...Good thing, wade looks good, bad thing, hes really the only person on our team that looks good (him and a couple of ppl)..another bad thing, we still lost despite having wade


Wade played 24 minutes tonight. So yeah, he played but only about half of what he would normally play. Plus, the damage was already done before he came in.

Riley needs to get these substitution patterns down already. Too many players going in and out each night.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> It's weird, Yahoo and NBA boxscores both gave the 3 to Alexander Johnson when I checked the statline.


Wow. I have no answer to that one. But, once boxscores go final, the results can't be altered. So if it isn't changed in the next few hours, Alexander Johnson just made his 1st career NBA 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im dissapointed with Riles so far this year. Besides his quote last game, there hasnt been much to be happy about. His inconsistent subs are putting everyone off their game, especially the second unit. Guys are pressing - or not even playing. How can Smush Parker and Penny Hardaway play 39 minutes and COMBINE for 2 points on 1-10 Shooting, 3 rebounds and 4 assists while Daequan Cook puts up 8 points in 8 minutes. I understand Riles being hell bent on veterans, but maybe he needs to look outside his narrow mindset and start putting in guys who can make a difference. By now its clear Parker cant, Penny is a huge liability on offense and defense...atleast give Cook and Dorell and Quinn a run, theyre playing better than the vets right now - especially Cook.

Davis cant buy a basket right now, and neither can Haslem.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I would have liked to see Dorell in this game. I know he wouldnt be very useful against a zone D but maybe he could have helped on D guarding Wilkens and on rebounding where we got absolutely killed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeh no question. Atleast in Charlotte he hustled on the boarsd and made a few nice passes...whats the difference between him and Penny. Dorell was averagin 9 and 5 as a starter and we werent winning...at this stage hes like a James Posey without the aggro. Penny averages like 3 and 3 dimes and he gets the nod. We really coulda used Dorell today, but stubborn Riles held him out. I wanna see more Cook and less Parker and Blount. No reason Dorell cant backup Haslem at 4 some games.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Davis and Haslem looked better with Wade out there. Wade was getting them trips to the FT line. Cook needs more minutes. Penny needs less. Blount needs some burn, just not in the 4th quarter. Wade will hopefully start next game.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Great game, and while I feel great right now, it has to be said that Seattle got real lucky. Almost all the loose ball tips went our way.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Oh, and with Wade back Dorell should definitely be playing. Possibly starting, but we'll see.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BTW, nice work on the game thread guys! Good to see activity is up. Let's keep it up. With Wade back, we should have plenty to post about


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Davis and Haslem looked better with Wade out there. Wade was getting them trips to the FT line. Cook needs more minutes. Penny needs less. Blount needs some burn, just not in the 4th quarter. Wade will hopefully start next game.


what happen flash? i thought you were in love with Penny.

good things were happening when Williams, Wade, Davis were playing together.

we need cook and dorell to be our main guys off the bench and round it out with Blount and Quinn. 

**** penny, **** Smush.

i dont understand how cook or dorell have a bad game, and Riley punishes them with no playing time, yet Mc Shaq has been giving little effort and hasnt done anything since the beginning of the season and doesnt even get a smak in the wrist.

we have the talent--our problem has been effort. when Miami played with that desire to compete and win, we looked good.

Seattle deeserved the win, no doubt. Miami was just too deep to come back all the way. we were in a freakin 18-3 run and was still down by 8 with like 2 minutes to go in the 4th.

anyway, Wade was looking good, at least theres that.

on to the next game---and hopefully no smush/penny.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> *what happen flash? i thought you were in love with Penny.*
> 
> good things were happening when Williams, Wade, Davis were playing together.
> 
> ...


We broke up. He didn't care for how I made Tuna Salad. I take these things very seriously 

He was great when he was feeding Shaq and playing spot minutes, but it's all been overkill since then. Let's keep him at 10-15MPG max. I'd forgotten how good of a backcourt JWill+DWade made. Add in Ricky and it should be deadly.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Im dissapointed with Riles so far this year. Besides his quote last game, there hasnt been much to be happy about. His inconsistent subs are putting everyone off their game, especially the second unit. Guys are pressing - or not even playing. How can Smush Parker and Penny Hardaway play 39 minutes and COMBINE for 2 points on 1-10 Shooting, 3 rebounds and 4 assists while Daequan Cook puts up 8 points in 8 minutes. I understand Riles being hell bent on veterans, but maybe he needs to look outside his narrow mindset and start putting in guys who can make a difference. By now its clear Parker cant, Penny is a huge liability on offense and defense...atleast give Cook and Dorell and Quinn a run, theyre playing better than the vets right now - especially Cook.


You might be an Aussie and me american(from Colombian parents) but i have a feeling we were seperated at birth. good post. its exactly how i feel.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i also want to say that i like Blount. just not in the 4th qt. he can come in and play maybe 10-13 minutes to sub for Haslem. he can be a good contributer off the bench, just has to play his role. he isnt in Minny where he was a main guy. let the game come to him and play smart. he'll be ok


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rotation should be this:-

PG - JWill (34), Wade (14)
SG - Wade (35)/Cook (13)
SF - Davis (35)/Wright 13
PF - Haslem (38)/Wright (10)
C - Shaq (31)/Zo (17)

Thats it. Everyone else, sit down and shut up. Its time to sit Penny and Smush, they arent giving anything - a few post entries does not give u 25+ minutes a night. Riles talked all offseason about injecting youth to our roster..guess what? it hasnt happened. Guys with youth and energy arent playing, and we are losing. Guaranteed if we get Cook and Wright into the rotation - their confidence will go up and they will step up. ****, u give Cook 20 minutes he'll get u 10 points - kid is fearless. 

We need to right this ship. We have the undefeated Celtics coming up next - the perfect chance to make a statement. If only Riles can get his head out his *** and see how the rotation should be and stop screwing everyone round.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> i also want to say that i like Blount. just not in the 4th qt. he can come in and play maybe 10-13 minutes to sub for Haslem. he can be a good contributer off the bench, just has to play his role. he isnt in Minny where he was a main guy. let the game come to him and play smart. he'll be ok


I agree with that. He's got a great jumper, and with Wade in the game he can be a weapon IMO. Just not at the end of games. That's UD's job. If he'd just spot up in the 4th quarter, I think we could play him. Sometimes he just tries to do too much.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BG44 said:


> Rotation should be this:-
> 
> PG - JWill (34), Wade (14)
> SG - Wade (35)/Cook (13)
> ...


Wade's going to play 49MPG? 

I knew he was good, but...


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Riles is a great coach. i just never understood his fetish with veterans.

i'd say we use Quinn more to replace Williams. it helps preserve Wade for the season and into the Playoffs*.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I also agree on Blount. His good, situationally, but 4th quarter time - with the game in the balance - is not the right time to have him in. Ditto for putting in Johnson in the first quarter..he's garbage.

Notice how we played the best when we got out and ran in that Phoenix game? that was a thing of beauty. I dont see why, if Shaq gets in foul trouble, we cant run with a quick unit for 5 minutes.

JWill
Wade
Davis
Wright
Haslem

and try and run a team off its feet. If its not workin, cool, switch it up and put Zo in for Dorell and go with a more traditional lineup. But for christ sakes try something new! We arent winning playin 'Riley Ball' right now - we looked best running, lets try run!. Shaq looked good in that Phoenix game, yeh they have an undersized frontcourt but he was energised - JWill was lookin better than a 2 time MVP and Davis and Haslem feasted on open looks. Why cant WE do that every game? Why are we being REactive instead of PROactive in the way we play?

It seems all matchups are determined to "stem the bleeding till Wade's back". We're not aggressive. We've looked lost, confused and hopeless so far this season. I know theres plenty of time to turn it around....but we are gonna be too far gone if we dont pick it up soon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade's going to play 49MPG?
> 
> I knew he was good, but...


Haha! my bad, ill fix that....


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I still think Smush can work at PG while Wade's out there. 

PG: JWill 33/Smush 15
SG: DWade 38/Cook 10
SF: Ricky 35/Dorell 13
PF: UD 35/Mark Blount 10/Dorell 3
C: Shaq 30/Zo 16/Mark Blount 2

That would work well IMO. But it's 10 men, and that's not even counting Penny. So someone's going to miss out.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> We broke up. *He didn't care for how I made Tuna Salad.* I take these things very seriously


maybe you should add more lime, salt & pepper. works wonders


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> I still think Smush can work at PG while Wade's out there.
> 
> PG: JWill 33/Smush 15
> SG: DWade 38/Cook 10
> ...


**** Smush. he should be 3rd string PG. Ive seen more from Quinn this season then him. i cringe when Smush plays. he must have an IQ of a rock.

Riles plays him to justify his signing to the team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> I still think Smush can work at PG while Wade's out there.
> 
> PG: JWill 33/Smush 15
> SG: DWade 38/Cook 10
> ...


Id say yours is more likely then mine...but i prefer my depth chart. I just dont think Smush fits here at all - he's lackadaisical at the point and not sharp enough. His shot is off and he just doesnt offer much more. Id rather see Daequan Cook out there. Atleast he is a reliable shooter and puts it all out on the floor. Plus, hes got confidence. He could be our 'Kapono style' zone buster...although its a lot to ask from a rookie.

Obviously id like to see Dorell out there longer then 13 minutes...but Riles gave him a DNP-CD today so i doubt thatll happen. Ideally, at this stage in his development, 20-25 minutes a game - ranging from the 2/3/4 positions, would be adequate. He just needs his confidence up - but Pat seems to wanna tear him down.

Blount should only be used situationally at the PF i think. He's too slow and not active enough on the boards to play PF against the top flight competition. He can defend the slow, posting up ones - but any PF with range (ala Dirk, Garnett etc) he should be barred from.

Quinn may have a spot backing up JWill for 5 minutes...but thats about it. Hes too shot happy when he gets out there, which would be ok if he was making em, but hes not.

I dunno why - but i feel like its gonna be a long year...probably headed to the lotto unless we can turn it around fast.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Interesting quote from Riley:

_For it to get any better, the Heat likely will have to move away from its stone-aged, post-driven offense.

But that also would mean a move away from O'Neal, who came around to close with 10 points and three rebounds in 16 minutes.

"It might take a real shakeup, it might take a massive shakeup," Riley said. "It might take massive lineup changes."_


Taken from the Sun-Sentinel...

Also: Whose Player of the Game tonight? Wade (15pts, 5 assists, 3 steals, 24 minutes, 5-9 fg), Davis (19 points, 3 rebounds, 4 assists, 2 steals, 5-18 FG), Zo (13pts, 6 rebounds, 1 block, 24 minutes)?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'd say Wade. We were a completely different team with him out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess Wade. No one else really did anything of note.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ok done, ill add him to the thread. What is your take on Rileys comment though? What lineup changes could there be?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start Zo, Shaq off the bench (better defensively), or go small with Haslem at Center? I don't see the latter working without a trade or signing *cough* Webber *cough*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It's hard to be a Heat fan right now. Especially when you don't live in Miami.

What the hell is going on with Shaq? His stats are just embarrassing... perhaps everybody is right. I he really officially done now?


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and because of your cold shooting team durant and the sups have their first win this season good luck to you friday in boston because I support them AND you were lucky to beat the knicks sunday I tell you that


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

knicksfan89 said:


> and because of your cold shooting team durant and the sups have their first win this season good luck to you friday in boston because I support them AND you were lucky to beat the knicks sunday I tell you that


i blame Isiah Thomas


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I thought STeven A. Smith said it somewhat right but it also made me feel bad, he said "Dwyane Wade didnt look good tnite, but only because he's in a miami heat uniform." somthing like that is waht he said...We're a lot better with Dwyane did you all see the assst that he had, he had like 5 assist in that one run we had...Wade has to take over man, the only good thing is he looked good, now hes gotta take over


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I think this may be the first time after 14 consecutive years Shaq doesn't make the All-Star game. Can his popularity keep him in this time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Start Zo, Shaq off the bench (better defensively), or go small with Haslem at Center? I don't see the latter working without a trade or signing *cough* Webber *cough*


That would be a "massive lineup change" bringing Shaq off the bench. But we would start the game with much more energy and defense plus we wouldnt have those games where, 2 minutes into the 1st quarter, Shaq has to go to the bench with 2 quick fouls. And i'm sure Shaq would still get the majority of the minutes but I don't think he'd like that idea much.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-riley1115,0,1657080.story



> It looks like the shakeup in the lineup hinted at by Pat Riley won't come quite yet, and the Heat coach said he wasn't talking about benching center Shaquille O'Neal after the Heat's 104-95 loss to Seattle on Wednesday night.
> 
> Riley said the Heat might need "massive lineup changes" after the loss dropped it to 1-7 on the season. Riley said Thursday it wasn't meant as a threat, but that he'd be forced to make changes if the Heat continues to lose.
> 
> ...


No Changes Yet...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't think we'd bench Shaq. Or JWill (no suitable replacement). DWade is DWade. And UD's captain. Ricky as 6th man? I think that's what he was alluding to but. But if he chooses to start Penny at SF with Ricky as 6th man... :curse:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There has to be some sort of lineup change. Mainly getting Penny the hell out of the starting SF spot. I do NOT wanna see him even attempt to guard Paul Pierce or Ray Allen tomorrow night. Id say Riley is leaning towards putting Davis at the starting 3 with Wade back in at the 2...but we gotta be careful with Wade's minutes. Im thinking that Cook is gonna get more burn for his solid play - Blount also will get more and Parker will sit again in favour of Quinn. Wright will backup Davis at the SF slot, but Penny may get those minutes.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't know why he'd do this - but the only lineup that somewhat makes sense would be bringing Wade back to the point?

Wade
Ricky
Dorell
UD
Shaq

I wouldn't cut JWill's minutes a lot, but that lineup has it's advantages. If you pull Shaq and replace him with Blount (not as a starting lineup), you would spread the floor with Blount/Udonis and make it very tough for the defense to keep our perimeter players from getting in the lane.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'd actually like to see that lineup. For certain times during the game. Though, JWill+DWade make a dynamic backcourt, and we're probably best off seeing them out there together for at least 32 minutes per game. However, I do like Wade at PG. But I'd say our best lineup is probably the starting lineup (as in my sig).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im not sure - I dont know if Ricky can co-exist with Wade and Shaq all that well to be honest. He is a chucker, we knew that when we got him, but I just dont think Ricky is a SF. Of course hes gonna have to play there some this season though, if he wants to stay on the floor - and we need him to be. If I was coach - id run this lineup.

Williams (33)/Wade (15)
Wade (23)/Davis (13)/Cook (12)
Wright (30)/Davis (18)
Haslem (36)/Blount (12)
Shaq (32)/Zo (16)

So in effect:

Wade gets 38 minutes a night, sharing time at the Shooting Guard spot where he gets 23 minutes and the Point where he plays 15 minutes.

Haslem plays 36 minutes a night, soley at PF

Williams plays 33 minutes a night, soley at Point

Shaq plays 32 minutes a night at C - varying depending on foul trouble and performance, Zo can play up to mid 20's in that situation

Davis plays 31 minutes off the bench, splitting time between the 2 guard and small forward spots.

Dorell plays 30 minutes, only at the SF spot

Zo plays 16 minutes at C - maybe more depending on Shaq

Blount plays 12 minutes only at PF...and only during the second or third quarter

Cook plays 12 minutes to give guys a breather and shoot a few threes

Its 9 deep, the way Riley likes the rotation to be...but it may not be veteran enough for him


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I'm not against what you're suggesting, but more and more I think Ricky should start. Toine wasn't really a SF either and that worked out. Neither was EJ. Toine was also a chucker. He just happened to shoot a lower percentage than Ricky


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, but back then we had a more dominant Shaq...I just feel it balances the lineup more. He gets a bit more of a green light - and gets to play with Wade and Shaq. We get more balance in the lineup by adding a deferral guy (Dorell) in and focusing on giving the ball to Wade as option 1, Shaq as option 2, Haslem option 3, Williams option 4 and Wright option 5. Dorell can essentially play the James Posey role, with Ricky doing the Antoine Walker role (only better).


----------

